# Potable Grills



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I've made a lot of posts about how awesome my portable grill is, but I'll say it again...buy a portable grill and use it when you go out. My girlfriend and I love ours and it has been a great way to spend time on the water. We like burgers and hot dogs, but steaks or chicken would be fine too...

I meant PORTABLE. not POTABLE


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i allways take my coleman portable with me. burgers and dogs heck yea but fresh fish beachside and icey cold bud light now thats the life....


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

heck yeah shanester. how do you like your coleman unit? mine is a 20 dollar wal mart i bought just to see if i liked it or not and now i am thinking of upgrading. i've been running charcoal cuz it's fun but it's harder to cook on than gas in my opinion. let me know!


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i think i paid about 140 for mine it uses the little gas bottles quick and easy have had it for 4 years. and i love it


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

We had one on the boat with us a couple of times. Theres nothing like throwing a fresh fish fillet on the grill while he is still flopping around.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Steak and burgers on a boat? How do you catch a bovine at sea? Grab your speargun or reel and catch a fresh fish.Really impress your girlfriend.

P.S. Tube steaks afloat? Yuk!


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

We will often take 2 gallon Ziploc bags of Match light Charcoal with us on the boat. Pull up a sandbar, clear a small patch of sand, pile up the charcoal, lite, hot coals in 10 minutes. Cook dogs and brats on the long forks from Academy with Smores for dessert. One of the kids favorite activities. Plus,no hot, greasy grill toload into the boatafterwards.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree that catching a fish fresh and grilling it would be good, but I am gradually getting my girl to eat seafood and I don't want to rush things- she never knew how good it was before we met and thought she didn't like it. And, honestly, I haven't caught an eating fish at any of the spots I've taken her to due to the fact I mainly look for sandy beaches that are away from the crowds and don't pay much attention to whether or not it looks like it will hold fish. I have used the charcoal on the sand method before and it worked fine. Also, the grill will cool pretty quickly. Thanks everyone for reading and replying. Hope this idea works out for some of you that haven't tried it yet.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

kinda like this one??


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

bluffman has the idea!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mike,

I got the general idea. You're looking for a romantic and secluded portion of the beach for a BBQ. In that case, may I suggest a ribeye steak, foil wrapped baked potato, a tossed salad, and a bottle of cabernet sauvignon or merlot. All easily prepared on a grill. Enjoy.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Orion. You sound like a guy that knows how to live in style. I'll let you know if we try the steak and wine.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Bluffman where did you get that from?


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

We haven't signed the papers on our boat yet, but all of you have given me some wonderful ideas for weekend trips!! 

Thanks BUNCHES, ya'll!!  :bowdown


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

The grill you need for the boat is a Magma Grill. They are stainless steel and will last for years on the boat. They have many different sizes and accesories. I have gilled everything form fresh fish, hot dogs and hamburgers to crawfish stuffed pork loins. They are a little prices but are awesome. Here is the link.

http://www.magmaproducts.com/

Enjoy


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes the Magmas rock! I moved up to the Newport and it is awesome. Wish I had the Catalina but that is next!


----------

